# Catfish Problem... Please help!!



## Tuxx (Dec 7, 2009)

I got a tank second hand with the fish included, there are nine african cichlids and a four inch pictus catfish. The tank is 55 gallons.

I haven't seen my pictus eat for a long time, and he just hides in a cave all the time... the cichlids don't bother him but he seems really depressed. He looks healthy other than being completely lethargic, and he's swimming fine when he does come out (rarely). Does anyone know what do to about this?

Are these catfish happier in pairs, should I get another one? How would my cichlids react to another catfish, especially as they are usually only sold at 2 inches, would it survive being put in the tank?

Any help or suggestions would be much appreciated. I don't want to lose this fish!


----------



## il0veCichlids (Nov 9, 2009)

Well Pictus catfish really love being in groups of 5+ so they can shoal together! The cichlid wont eat it as long as it cant fit in the mouth.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

Pictus like to be kept in groups. What type of Africans do you have?


----------



## Tuxx (Dec 7, 2009)

I think the Africans are various Lake Malawi cichlids but I've only been able to guess by reading online, this is my first experience with cichlids, and the person I got them from didn't really tell me anything except that they're really aggressive.

So how many more Pictus could I put in this tank without overstocking? My bf really likes them and we don't mind getting a few more, he calls it the "shark" . Will the four inch pictus be happy with a few of the little 2 inch ones that they sell in the store or will it be aggressive to newcomers? I'm worried about adding new fish and having them get killed...

I ask a lot of questions but I don't want to make mistakes, thanks so much for your help!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You seem to be getting good replies here, but you can also post on www.planetcatfish.com.


----------



## Tuxx (Dec 7, 2009)

ok thanks I'll ask there too.. a second opinion never hurts


----------



## il0veCichlids (Nov 9, 2009)

the pictus catfish arent generally aggressive unless when breeding. but the chances are your catfish wont be breeding anytime soon


----------



## Tuxx (Dec 7, 2009)

So I got a few more pictus, and they're doing great.. but the original one is still sulking. He seems healthy and still comes out every once in a while, but quickly returns to the cave. If any of the other pictus (or cichlids) come into his cave he viciously attacks them until they leave. 
They aren't the quickest learners.. lol

Has anyone experienced this behaviour before, with pictus or any other catfish? Any ideas as to what might be going on with him?


----------



## Electrophyste (Aug 5, 2009)

i have two, they have been with africains, they both stick to themselves and do pritty much the same thing as yo rs and they are healthy, you may not see them eat but i assure you when the lights are out your little cat is hard at work eating what he can find.


----------

